# A peek..



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Heres a few pics of the biggest residential bulding job being done in our county this year. Fortunately for us we are painting it. We finished most of the Aztac exterior trim already. The inside of the grage is painted out, alot of the windows are stained and varnished, the ceilings are starting to get painted now. I will put together a post of the whole job as we start to get pretty stuff happening.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's the kind of jobs we like


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's one sweet place! They going to trim out the ceiling?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome work~! Hey go to CT and post this up for Loneframer to see.. did you use azek glue? Or christies red hot for the pvc?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

_Only _a four car garage?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice looking job, and nice finish to date :thumbsup:

This is what I was saying to Mr Fenner about us Brits being one man bands and you guys needing crews,,, in the post - *How many one man shows are there?*

I honestly couldn't pick any painter I know where I live to work on a project like that, and finish it to a standard I deem acceptable, let alone the HO.

Sorry Ken 

Nice one, upnorthmn :thumbsup:
Sorry for nearly hijacking your thread


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like a great project! Look forward to seeing the process as you progress, please update us!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Impressive


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice house.
It drives me crazy when I _have_ to run around and touch up where every other contractor returned to "repair" or "add" something they left out when they *had* raw rock to work around.
Imho HVAC guys are the _worst_ for grimy hand prints on walls around thermostats and where they install register/returns.

I just felt a bit homicidal thinking about my last large, new, custom home...

...now I feel faint...


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Upnorth: Very nice work!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That is a very nice project. Keep the pictures coming.


----------

